# Tasmania trip



## Lovemebeer (30/10/15)

Hi all!! Am heading to tassie for 5 days next month, flying into Hobart and hiring a car to do a little tour around the surrounds with no plans as of yet. Has any got any recommendations for brewery's/ eating ( have to keep the Mrs. Happy)


----------



## Crusty (30/10/15)

Lovemebeer said:


> Hi all!! Am heading to tassie for 5 days next month, flying into Hobart and hiring a car to do a little tour around the surrounds with no plans as of yet. Has any got any recommendations for brewery's/ eating ( have to keep the Mrs. Happy)


You might see Bob down there.


----------



## Moad (30/10/15)

Hobart has a few good bars. Avoid Jack Greene down near the waterfront. 

There was a decent brewery on the east coast but can't remember what or where it was


----------



## DU99 (30/10/15)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/88520-tasmanian-recommendations/ as suggested above


----------



## Borneogoat (2/11/15)

Here ya go, whole tripped planned! Bring some Berocca...

http://tasbeertrail.com/

http://taswhiskytrail.com/

And if you like a drop of wine, just head to the Coal River Valley. 20mins from Hobart with dozens of vineyards and some cheese makers too.


----------



## Yob (2/11/15)

.... blessed are the cheese makers...


----------



## Mikeyr (4/11/15)

Yob said:


> .... blessed are the cheese makers...


Well, obviously it's not meant to be taken literally; it refers to any manufacturers of dairy products.........

On a serious note ...... MONA ...... worth the ferry ride and look around, it hurts your head.......... but a bit of Moo Brew on the hill overlooking the River on a nice day is a hell of a great way to spend an hour!


----------



## Lovemebeer (5/11/15)

Cheers to all, I'll look in to it all


----------



## DU99 (5/11/15)

from where get the ferry,Lark cellar door is just across the road in Davey Street.


----------



## Yob (5/11/15)

DU99 said:


> from where get the ferry,Lark cellar door is just across the road in Davey Street.


damn.. not enough time again...


----------



## DU99 (5/11/15)

If your into oysters,Bariila Bay is near the airport.


----------

